# Chemical Guys new look trim gel



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Is there a nack to stopping this from running when wet.

I absolutely love this product, this finish it gives and the fact that you use so little in every application. 

But as soon as ive cleaned the car and used it for trim it runs down the side. 

I apply it using a microfibre and i then buff using another. 

Any suggestions??

Thanks
Tom


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah

what you doo is when youu apply is you buff off the excess with a decent work towel so that there isnt a greasy film over it


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I normally give it another buff off after about an hr or so to get rid of all the excess, it works a treat and no runs :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Always give it a second buff a bit later on then you should be fine :thumb:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

I usually apply with a cut up sponge, keep most of the excess in the sponge.










Not that you needed a picure Then buff off any extra

HTH


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

fozzy said:


> I normally give it another buff off after about an hr or so to get rid of all the excess, it works a treat and no runs :thumb:


Is this what you use on your Mini ? My black trim looks rubbish, especially round the roof. Can't get anything to work on that trim.

The black trim is the only bit letting me down !


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

It will Defo work wonders on your trim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Good, as I have some on order !!


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Do not over apply, and then buff off after an hour. This is a fantastic product on all black plastic/rubber trim. :thumb:


----------



## Gareth2665 (Nov 8, 2006)

Definately the best trim gel i have used, tried plenty too. Door seals, window rubbers the lot. All now look new. I had just about given up with getting the exterior window rubbers black again. 

Wish i had found it earlier!:thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Yip I agree it is a great gel and as long as it is used sparingly it shouldnt run. I tend to apply, buff off the excess and then leave for an hour before giving it another buff to make sure it is all dried and soaked in. Lasts for ages!


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

I used this on my Mini for the first time today. Went on a dream. Cut up a large sponge which gave me some nice edges to work with !

Only used a tiny amount and buffed it off an hour later.

I reckon the bottle will last years judging by the amount you get and what you use !

The top trim around the roof has not gone black yet, so I hope maybe another coat in a day or so will help. This trim is awful, doesn't seem to like any product, it just remains white. The rest of the trim around the arches etc looks great though.

Will see how it is when it rains, but looking at the weather for the next few days, it will be a while !


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Mini-Gill said:


> Is this what you use on your Mini ? My black trim looks rubbish, especially round the roof. Can't get anything to work on that trim.
> 
> The black trim is the only bit letting me down !


Yep, always, works a treat. I use a cloth for the top trim as it just rips applicators to pieces, then a cut up sponge for the arches etc.. Buff straight of, then buff again an hour or so later.


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Looking at the trim today, it has gone black so I guess its absorbed the product in. Hopefully it will remain this way !

Can you layer the gel say over a few days ?

Just wish the windows looked good, in the shade they looked fine, but with the sun on, smear city !!


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Ive only ever used it on my tyres, ill try it on the rubber joints on my CC roof


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

I havent had that problem with it :s try using less per application as a little of the stuff goes a long way


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Washed the car yesterday, 1 week after first application. I have runs !

So have I applied too much product (I thought I put it on very thinly) or does this sound like I have not buffed it off enough ?

Good news is, the top trim round the Mini roof has remained black and no runs down the windows !

Do I apply another layer or take it off completely and start again ?

Thx

Gill


EDIT...

Helps if I read the beginning of the thread for the answers !! Doh !

However, do I have to remove whats on at the moment to get rid of the runs ?


----------

